# Century blanks



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

getting ready to build on a new century blank ..and as we all know century runs jsr the length of the butt section........question is working with rod finish
any tricks to getting a clean edge on the rubber


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Hooked Up said:


> getting ready to build on a new century blank ..and as we all know century runs jsr the length of the butt section........question is working with rod finish
> any tricks to getting a clean edge on the rubber


I'm assuming your sliding a reel seat over the shrink tube ?

I've had the most trouble with finish on x flock -- the finish tends to move away from the raised X. I would think that would not be an issue with the jsr ? (how about jsw, I had to think about that one, LOL).

At any rate I'm not sure I completely understand what you want to do, if it is install a reel seat -- I would remove the shrink wrap and epoxy the seat directly to the blank for the most secure fit. You can get that shrink wrap to replace a section if you need to, from Ryan W., I picked up some last time I went thru OBX.

If I'm off target on your goal, clue me in.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

http://www.shop.century.gb.com/Shrink-Rubber-Handle.html


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

hmmmmm removing centurys shrink is a no no
unless u have a gernade.......i use plate seats and the wraps are expoxied.. the edges of the wraps are hard to get clean lines on...........imagine getting a good clean edge between the inner part of a guide foot then throw rubber in the mix


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Hooked Up said:


> http://www.shop.century.gb.com/Shrink-Rubber-Handle.html


Cool I didn't realize they had made it available to the general public.

I actually like the feel of it and bought some extra to redo some of my tourny rod butts, it's thinner and will wear out, but that's why I bought extra.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Hooked Up said:


> hmmmmm removing centurys shrink is a no no
> unless u have a gernade.......i use plate seats and the wraps are expoxied.. the edges of the wraps are hard to get clean lines on...........imagine getting a good clean edge between the inner part of a guide foot then throw rubber in the mix


Ok- I understand what you are saying. I'm guessing Century uses an adhesive under the shrink wrap -- I just use double sided tape myself-- makes it easy to replace when worn out.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

yea it wears fast ..but i even wrapped my ccp with it ...good clean grip and doesnt add diameter to the blank ....thinkin just put another layer over it when it gets to bad


----------

